# True Blood "Strange Love" OAD 09/07/08



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

Very enjoyable! I do believe Alan Ball of Six Feet Under fame has another hit.
Eros and Thanatos - heavy on the Eros, Southern Gothic, with Faulknerian stream of conciousness via a telepathic character - wonderful!

If the quality of the writing remains this high I'll become a dedicated viewer.

OAD 09/07/*07*


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I really hope that the original air date was not last year 

Anywho, I have watched about half the episode so far (had to leave for work) and loved what I had seen so far. 

That first part was HILARIOUS!! Meet Vampire BUBBA!


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

oops - I'm embarrassed.
don't know why I changed it.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

(Don't worry about it )


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I sat through the first hour and thought it was pretty bad. Did anyone really not know the vampire was the guy at the coolers during the opening? Thought the acting was terrible and the characters just act like their goal in life is to make poor decisions. I must have rolled my eyes over a dozen times during the show (Tara quiting her job and smacking her boss, vampire leaving with the losers - and getting overtaken, Sookie taking on both the losers and winning, overly dramatic gay character, etc. ) How many episodes will it take before we find out the bartender (her boss) is also the stray dog?


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Well, I sat through the first hour and thought it was pretty bad. Did anyone really not know the vampire was the guy at the coolers during the opening? Thought the acting was terrible and the characters just act like their goal in life is to make poor decisions. I must have rolled my eyes over a dozen times during the show (Tara quiting her job and smacking her boss, vampire leaving with the losers - and getting overtaken, Sookie taking on both the losers and winning, overly dramatic gay character, etc. ) How many episodes will it take before we find out the bartender (her boss) is also the stray dog?


yup, totally agree with this. I'm disappointed that this was the way it turned out. at first i was hoping this would have been a good replacement for Deadwood (since i like westerners and thriller shows). however, before i delete the SL I'll give it a few more weeks to see if things gets more interesting. If not I still have Dexter in a few weeks


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm the only person I know who was sad when HBO cancelled _John From Cincinnati_:lol:


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

TedBarrett said:


> I'm the only person I know who was sad when HBO cancelled _John From Cincinnati_:lol:


for me that show somewhat reminded me as Kyle XY but as a rated "R" version. never could figure that one out.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

Christ returns to earth and is adopted by a dysfunctional surfer family
He speaks in parables
they assume he's stoned
hilarity ensues


True Blood looks to be quantum levels better though

It comes across to me as Six Feet Under without any restraints


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I did not watch Six feet Under so I do not have a basis of comparison,

But for those people like me, who like the romatiscism of vampires this show allows - it equals yummy show! (No pun intended really)

Anywho - I like the story so far - but we will see how the characters and story line develops.

Like GWV said, Dexter starts soon!!


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

If only Jessica Stroup was in more then the opening scene, but what a "job" they had for her.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

generalpatton78 said:


> If only Jessica Stroup was in more then the opening scene, but what a "job" they had for her.


I hope they paid her enough to buy food.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

I watched it during the HBO free preview on Directv to see if it was worth getting HBO back. I'm not sold.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

TedBarrett said:


> I'm the only person I know who was sad when HBO cancelled _John From Cincinnati_:lol:


Man, I hope this thing does not turn out to suck that bad. That show really deeply made me ill. I watched every episode in the hopes there was going to be some huge profound twist and then it just blew like a balloon flying around the room losing air and making one long raspberries sound.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

armophob said:


> Man, I hope this thing does not turn out to suck that bad. That show really deeply made me ill. I watched every episode in the hopes there was going to be some huge profound twist and then it just blew like a balloon flying around the room losing air and making one long raspberries sound.


You are firmly in the vast majority of viewers with that opinion


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

> Well, I sat through the first hour and thought it was pretty bad. Did anyone really not know the vampire was the guy at the coolers during the opening? Thought the acting was terrible and the characters just act like their goal in life is to make poor decisions. I must have rolled my eyes over a dozen times during the show (Tara quiting her job and smacking her boss, vampire leaving with the losers - and getting overtaken, Sookie taking on both the losers and winning, overly dramatic gay character, etc. ) How many episodes will it take before we find out the bartender (her boss) is also the stray dog?


No kidding. And I just love how the chain was conveniently placed on the back of the truck for sookie. I actually thought it was the writers from Jericho.
Do the people of backwoods Louisiana drink Dos Equis?


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

jhollan2 said:


> I watched it during the HBO free preview on Directv to see if it was worth getting HBO back. I'm not sold.


I have to agree.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I liked it enough to return for episode 2, although for the life of me I couldn't figure out how the Rattrays had subdued Vampire Bill ... that just made no sense.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

I think I was still in the "moonlight" vampire mode - thinking that they were strong and fast. Maybe this show is going to have them in a more mortal light. But I guess they could have just snuck up behind him with the silver chain and brought him down...


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

They made it seem like silver was a major thing - heck, he was not moving at all with the chain on him.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Moonlight did quite a bit on vampires and silver. I guess I'm not all that up on my vampire lore but I seem to recall an episode where they explained that silver incapacitates vampires.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

So does anyone else think this show is just bad!!!!! Now after episode 2 it just proves what a wast this show is!!!:eek2:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

ImBack234 said:


> So does anyone else think this show is just bad!!!!! Now after episode 2 it just proves what a wast this show is!!!:eek2:


Nope. Episode 2 improved on episode 1 and I'm really enjoying this.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

OK, I think I'll keep HBO to watch this show for now. I'm definitely on board with spartanstew that the boss is the dog, especially after seeing the picture hanging on the wall with the dog and the kids in his office.

I'm not really sure where they're going with the show. Is this going to be a political show about equal rights for vamps thinly veiled as something else, a romance, a crime show or something else? It doesnt seem like they can go on for too long how it is without getting stale.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Nope. Episode 2 improved on episode 1 and I'm really enjoying this.


agreed, also from what i've seen from the preview for next weeks show will be even better.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

i like the show, but this thread shows what wrong with TV today, people expect a series to be great in the first 2 shows, shows need time to develop the characters


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

> I'm definitely on board with spartanstew that the boss is the dog, especially after seeing the picture hanging on the wall with the dog and the kids in his office.


Me too. Although that "power" seems a little weak, all he could do was bark..lol it was enough to distract the predator.



> people expect a series to be great in the first 2 shows, shows need time to develop the characters


I agree this 2nd episode was better than the first for sure. I thought it was ok. The problem is the show's characters are just way too "stereotypical", the black woman (best friend), the gay guy and the cute southern belle. Most of it was toned down for this latest episode. hopefully it will continue to improve.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

jhollan2 said:


> I'm not really sure where they're going with the show. Is this going to be a political show about equal rights for vamps thinly veiled as something else, a romance, a crime show or something else? It doesnt seem like they can go on for too long how it is without getting stale.


Alan Ball's previous show was 6 Feet under.

Was 6 Feet Under about gay rights? yes
Fathers and Sons? yes
Mortuary Practices?
Sex and Death?
Teen sex and drugs?
Religion? 
Latino middle class?
Did it get old after 4 or 5 seasons? yes

Lot's of things to explore with True Blood
and it is laugh out loud funny


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

I just added HBO and checked out an episode tonight. I liked it and couldn't turn it off. I missed I think the first 3 episodes. Couldn't find any on demand - is there any way to catch up on the 1st 3 episodes?


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

What's the chance that Sam the bar owner is a werewolf


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

BuffaloDenny said:


> I just added HBO and checked out an episode tonight. I liked it and couldn't turn it off. I missed I think the first 3 episodes. Couldn't find any on demand - is there any way to catch up on the 1st 3 episodes?


HBO often does "catch up" marathons for its original series. I would expect one within the next 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

TedBarrett said:


> I'm the only person I know who was sad when HBO cancelled _John From Cincinnati_:lol:


nope, i loved it


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

Pleased to meet you!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TedBarrett said:


> I'm the only person I know who was sad when HBO cancelled _John From Cincinnati_:lol:


There are alot of us, but not enough of us....


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Christopher Gould said:


> What's the chance that Sam the bar owner is a werewolf


If they follow along with the books in this aspect...


Spoiler



he is not a werewolf...


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

jeffshoaf said:


> If they follow along with the books in this aspect, he is not a werewolf...


i see lol


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Please use spoiler tags for anything related to the book as to how the show deviates or doesn't ... I haven't read the books and want to experience first hand what's happening from the TV show, not from the online forum! 

Thanks!


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

Christopher Gould said:


> What's the chance that Sam the bar owner is a werewolf


I'll take a guess and say he is the killer.:eek2:


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

The werewolf thing is too obvious - so I hope that it is not where they are going. I like the show so far - especially this last episode...nice to see some character development with Bill.

Sam = werewolf? Hope not.

Sam = killer? I think they are trying to make us think that.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

TedBarrett said:


> HBO often does "catch up" marathons for its original series. I would expect one within the next 3 or 4 weeks.


Yep, for those interested they are doing a marathon on HBO today. I'll catch up on the first three episodes which I missed.


----------

